# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Qu'est-ce que le Green IT ?

## Martin Lestas

*Qu'est-ce que le Green IT ?*
*Une tentative de dfinition.*




Les termes pour dsigner le Green IT sont multiples : green computing, green information technology, informatique cologique ou verte, coresponsable, informatique verte, TIC durables, co-TIC...





> C'est un concept qui vise  rduire l'empreinte cologique, conomique, et sociale des technologies de l'information et de la communication (*TIC*). Il s'agit d'une manire globale et cohrente de rduire les nuisances rencontres dans le domaine des quipements informatiques, et ce, durant l'ensemble de la dure de vie de chaque quipement : soit aux diffrents stades de fabrication, d'utilisation (consommation d'nergie) et de fin de vie (gestion/rcupration des dchets, pollution, puisement des ressources non renouvelables). Ce concept s'inscrit plus largement dans la notion d'informatique coresponsable ou dveloppement durable.


_Source : Wikipdia - l'encyclopdie libre._


*La pollution informatique existe bel et bien. Les missions annuelles de CO2 lies  lindustrie informatique seraient deux fois suprieures  celles de lindustrie aronautique commerciale. Des mesures simples permettent de polluer moins :* 

rduction de la *facture lectrique* (recours au cloud computing et  la virtualisation) ;rduction d*nergie* des processeurs (utiliser des processeurs basse consommation) ;*vidoconfrence* pour viter les voyages en voitures, en avion, etc. ;diminution des *produits chimiques dangereux* pour la fabrication des machines ;*utilisation de matriaux recycls* ;rduction des cots de matriel ;rduction de l'*empreinte carbone* (entre autres en mesurant ses missions globales de CO2 afin de mieux les rduire) ;adopter le *recyclage*.
*Il existe deux faons de dfinir le concept de Green-IT, appel aussi  informatique verte  ou encore  co-TIC  :*

c'est d'une part l'ensemble des technologies *qui permettent aux entreprises de diminuer leur empreinte* *carbone*, de rduire leurs *missions de gaz  effet de serre*, leur *consommation nergtique*, etc. En somme, ce sont toutes les technologies qui vont permettre de *rduire l'impact cologique* dans le domaine de l'informatique (IT pour informatique) ;d'autre part, ce sont les principes et politiques conomiques, sociales et philosophiques qui sont adopts dans entreprises *coresponsables* afin de *favoriser le dveloppement durable*.
Ainsi, aprs ce bref point,  nous pouvons donc dfinir le Green-IT tel un concept responsable destin aux firmes informatiques jusqu'aux particuliers visant  rduire les impacts sur notre plante par le biais de gestes simples, de *Citoyennet* et mme d'*Humanit*  la porte de toute personne respectant son habitat et autrui.
Le Green-IT est un concept qui prend place sur deux grands plans : 
un plan *conomique* et *social* ;un plan *politique* et mme *philosophique*.

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le forum Green IT et cologie

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette  dfinition  ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous ancr dans ce mouvement ? Et pourquoi ?

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'est-ce que le Green-IT ?


C'est rien, c'est juste un truc dans l'air du temps, c'est du vent, du bidon, du pipeau, de la langue de bois, pour les plus impliqus c'est une manire de se donner bonne conscience et c'est tout, c'est pas plus.

----------


## GPPro

Dfinition concise :

Green washing appliqu  l'IT.

O, y'a peut tre un brin de cynisme galement dans cette dfinition.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Le Green-IT est un concept qui prend place sur deux grands plans : 
>  un plan conomique et social,
>  un plan politique et mme philosophique.


Ouais, c'est pas de l'informatique quoi !

----------


## Martin Lestas

@Jipt: C'est sur que ne pas tre regardant c'est plus simple.

@Zenzitone: Ce n'est pas de l'informatique  proprement parl c'est un concept qui y touche par le biais entre autre de la politique, l'conomie des entreprises, etc. Je voyais plus cela ainsi.

----------


## souviron34

> O, y'a peut tre un brin de cynisme galement dans cette dfinition.


J'aimerais bien....Mais je ne le crois malheureusement pas...

----------


## Jon Shannow

HA ! Mince !
Je croyais que le Green IT, c'est l o il y a le trou au jeu de golf !  ::aie::

----------


## Bono_BX

> @Jipt: C'est sur que ne pas tre regardant c'est plus simple.


Dire ce qu'a dit Jipt, c'est nul. Maintenant je creuse un peu plus : le Green IT est une ralit technique (je m'y suis pench, en tant que programmeur, et ai t tonn par les rsultats). Malheureusement aujourd'hui, c'est surtout une belle faade pour quelques SSII. J'ai pass des entretiens auprs d'entreprises qui senorgueillisse de faire de l'informatique cologique, et a se limite  teindre les crans le soir ; quand je leur ai parl des bonnes pratiques de programmation pour conomiser la mmoire et rduire la consommation du processeur, j'ai t vu comme un extraterrestre.




> @Zenzitone: Ce n'est pas de l'informatique  proprement parl c'est un concept qui y touche par le biais entre autre de la politique, l'conomie des entreprises, etc. Je voyais plus cela ainsi.


Alors l entirement faux ! C'est mme, en tout cas en programmation, hyper-technique : suivant comment tu ordonnances tes variables, tu vas utiliser plus ou moins de mmoire, donc allouer plus ou moins de blocs, donc multiplier ou diminuer les traitements, et au final consommer plus ou moins d'nergie ; le tout en prenant en compte la distance entre le stockage de la donne et son consommateur, donc rflchir  la pertinence de la duplication ... sans compter les optimisations des compilateurs !
Bref, de quoi choper un sacr mal au crne, mais le rsultat est bien concret !

----------


## souviron34

> quand je leur ai parl des bonnes pratiques de programmation pour conomiser la mmoire et rduire la consommation du processeur, j'ai t vu comme un extraterrestre.


Tu m'tonnes pas..

Ca fait des annes que je dis a sur ce forum, et sur ce forum je suis vu comme un extra-terrestre..

Alors si tu penses aux chefs, c'est encore pire..




Exemple bte :

grce aux beaux langages Objets, un _new_ fait une alloc et initialisation systmatique de tous les champs..
En C, un alloc .. L'initialisation quand on veut de ce qu'on veut..

Ah oui... Mais le C, c'est pouah... .Peut y avoir des fuites, faut savoir ce qu'on fait.... Faut et des langages loin de la machine, ET des outils qui gnrent du code, c'est trop merdique, pour un programmeur, de faire du code...

Mme chose pour les setters/getters,

----------


## Martin Lestas

@Bono_BX:

Je suis bien d'accord avec se que tu dis. Le faite que cela puisse tre une faade pour la plus part des entreprises. Car en effet, teindre son cran, c'est bien gentil, mais sa relve plus du bon sens que d'un acte cologique selon moi. 

J'avais cris quelque chose sur cet aspect technique dont tu parles : en effet, je ne l'ai pas mentionn : faute et oubli de ma part. Aprs, il est vrai que programmer vert est d'une part : plus long et surtout je pense malheureusement que sa n'a pas forcment assez de poids au niveau de l'emprunte cologique que se que j'ai crit plus haut dans l'article. Cependant, dans le futur, et je l'espre il y aura des normes de programmations vertes qui celles-ci feront rcompenses : d'une part car c'est bien de dsallouer ces variables pour le ct optimisation d'un logiciel, gestion d'erreur, mais aussi comme tu l'as si bien dis : c'est une bonne pratique cologique. Mais malheureusement, ce n'est pas rellement d'actualit aujourd'hui.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Alors l entirement faux ! C'est mme, en tout cas en programmation, hyper-technique : suivant comment tu ordonnances tes variables, tu vas utiliser plus ou moins de mmoire, donc allouer plus ou moins de blocs, donc multiplier ou diminuer les traitements, et au final consommer plus ou moins d'nergie ; le tout en prenant en compte la distance entre le stockage de la donne et son consommateur, donc rflchir  la pertinence de la duplication ... sans compter les optimisations des compilateurs !
> Bref, de quoi choper un sacr mal au crne, mais le rsultat est bien concret !


Le Green IT tel qu'il est vendu n'est pas de l'informatique. On parle de Green IT pour vendre nos logiciels "propre"  des personnes qui n'ont jamais vu de lignes de code ni dinfrastructures rseau.

Ce dont tu parles c'est de l'optimisation de code. Je te suis sur le fait que c'est une partie extrmement complexe (et, je suppose, rellement intressante intellectuellement parlant). En revanche, je pense que le but premier n'est pas de vendre notre capacit  rduire lintacte environnementale, mais bien de raliser un tche en utilisant le moins de ressources possible. Le rsultat, comme tu le soulignes est effectivement bien concret et mesurable. 

Je pense que le terme "Green IT", au mme titre que les mthodes Agiles, est plus utilis en tant qu'arguments de vente qu'en relle "philosophie" des dveloppeurs. (je sais pas si c'est clair  ::aie:: )

----------


## Martin Lestas

> Je pense que le terme "Green IT", au mme titre que les mthodes Agiles, est plus utilis en tant qu'arguments de vente qu'en relle "philosophie" des dveloppeurs. (je sais pas si c'est clair )


Je te rejoins sur ce point, mais la tendance peut s'inverser.

----------


## Bono_BX

Si si, c'est trs clair, et hlas trs vrai ! Et la comparaison avec les mthodes Agiles est parfaite, car c'est exactement le mme cas.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Aprs toutes les entreprises ne pensent pas comme a, du moins je l'espre. Ce serait alors une bien triste vrit.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Ce serait alors une bien triste vrit.


Pour la majeure partie des entreprises, c'est bel et bien le rendement qui est vis. Gnralement dans ces configurations l, l'optimisation est rserves aux temps libres ou moins chargs... pour ne pas dire jamais  ::aie::

----------


## Martin Lestas

Ce qui est comprhensible d'une part aussi. Problme li au temps, au cot donc, etc. On ne peut pas leur jeter la pierre. Cependant, je baisse mon chapeau aux entreprises qui font l'effort, et plus particulirement au dev qui se couchent tard et qui ne comptent pas leurs heures !

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Ce qui est comprhensible d'une part aussi. Problme li au temps, au cot donc, etc. On ne peut pas leur jeter la pierre. Cependant, je baisse mon chapeau aux entreprises qui font l'effort, et plus particulirement au dev qui se couchent tard et qui ne comptent pas leurs heures !


Il faut esprer qu'un jour, les consommateurs aient un regard plus intress sur la qualit des produits !

----------


## Invit

mon avis, la seule informatique cologique possible c'est l'absence d'informatique et cela vaut galement pour la plupart des technologies et techniques. Les notions de dveloppement durable et de green IT sont au mieux de la poudre aux yeux pour se donner bonne conscience ou au pire un argument commercial qui  terme ne peut qu'amplifier les problmes qu'ils sont censs rsoudre (et je ne parle mme pas de l'effet rebond). Des gens comme Bernard Charbonneau, Jacques Ellul, Serge Latouche et Ivan Illich ont commenc  dnoncer les effets pervers de nos rapports  la technique ds les annes 30 et on ne peut pas dire que le temps leur ait donn tort...

Bref, je ne dis pas qu'il faut revenir  l'ge de pierre mais j'aimerais bien que les aptres du green IT arrtent de juger tout le monde en pensant dtenir LA vrit et de nous assner des conseils infantilisants  deux balles.

----------


## GreenIT.fr

Bonjour,

La communaut des acteurs du Green IT existe depuis 2004. Elle a dj donn une dfinition du Green IT en 2009, puis en 2013. C'est d'ailleurs en grande partie notre dfinition qui est reprise sur Wikipedia.

Dans votre article, vous parlez principalement des gaz  effet de serre, hors, les principaux impacts sont plutt associs  la fabrication et concernent en premier lieu l'puisement de ressources non renouvelables et les consquences des pollutions (air, eau, sol) sur la sant humaine et la dgradation des cosystmes.

Par ailleurs, personne n'utilise le terme "Green-IT" avec un "-". On utilise simplement "Green IT". La traduction la plus couramment admise est "informatique co-responsable" ou "numrique durable / responsable". Les termes green computing, green information technology, informatique cologique ou verte, co-TIC ne sont jamais utilis par les acteurs de ce domaine.

Parmi les mesures simples, vous oubliez la principale : allonger la dure de vie (notamment en donnant une seconde vie aux quipements avant de pensez recyclage).

Contrairement  ce que disent les mdias, la consommation lectrique n'est plus un problme majeur.

Enfin, pour rpondre  votre deuxime question, nous sommes ancrs dans ce mouvement depuis 2004. Le Green IT constitue notre quotidien professionnel (et militant) depuis 11 ans. Nous avons fait merger ce sujet en France parce que, comme vous le dites trs bien, il suffit d'appliquer des gestes simples pour rduire considrablement l'impact environnemental du numrique. Malheureusement, en entreprise, il est trs difficile de mettre en oeuvre ces gestes simples car ils obligent les gens  changer trs lgrement leur comportement, ce qu'ils ne sont pas prs  faire. Il faut donc dpenser bcp d'nergie pour les convaincre.

----------


## GreenIT.fr

[QUOTE=groharpon42;8463235] mon avis, la seule informatique cologique possible c'est l'absence d'informatique et cela vaut galement pour la plupart des technologies et techniques. /QUOTE]

Vous avez raison : l'ordinateur le plus "vert" est celui que l'on ne fabrique pas.

Mais le numrique est l et encore pour longtemps.

La dmarche Green IT vise  rduire les impacts associs au numrique, notamment en luttant contre l'obsolescence programme (entre autre via l'coconception logicielle) pour allonger la dure de vie des quipements. Si on les utilise plus longtemps, on en fabrique moins, ce qui permet de rduire les impacts associs  la fabrication.

----------


## GreenIT.fr

> Le Green IT tel qu'il est vendu n'est pas de l'informatique. On parle de Green IT pour vendre nos logiciels "propre"  des personnes qui n'ont jamais vu de lignes de code ni dinfrastructures rseau.
> 
> Ce dont tu parles c'est de l'optimisation de code. Je te suis sur le fait que c'est une partie extrmement complexe (et, je suppose, rellement intressante intellectuellement parlant). En revanche, je pense que le but premier n'est pas de vendre notre capacit  rduire lintacte environnementale, mais bien de raliser un tche en utilisant le moins de ressources possible. Le rsultat, comme tu le soulignes est effectivement bien concret et mesurable. 
> 
> Je pense que le terme "Green IT", au mme titre que les mthodes Agiles, est plus utilis en tant qu'arguments de vente qu'en relle "philosophie" des dveloppeurs. (je sais pas si c'est clair )


Le Green IT ne se limite pas  l'coconception logicielle. La dmarche porte sur les impressions, l'efficience nergtique des centres de donnes, les postes de travail, l'intgration de clauses sociales dans les contrats de reconditionnement / recyclage des DEEE, etc. 

Je vous encourage  venir m'accompagner ne serait-ce qu'une journe chez mes clients (des grandes entreprises prives et des administrations), vous vous rendrez compte que :
- l'coconception logicielle ne reprsente qu'une des facette parmi de nombreuses autres ;
- de plus en plus de dveloppeurs et de dcideurs sont intresss et portent cette dmarche ;

Il reste encore du chemin  parcourir, mais les lignes bougent (dans le bon sens) ! Pour vous donner un exemple, j'ai crit un bouquin qui fait rfrence en matire d'coconception web, il s'est vendu  plus de 4 000 exemplaires et nous avons du le rditer. Il y a un rel engouement, notamment autour de l'coconception logicielle, mais pas seulement. Vous voyez surtout cette facette parce qu'on est sur Developpez.com, mais c'est le cas aussi au niveau des achats, de la conception des data centers, de la gestion des imprimantes, etc.

----------


## Invit

> Contrairement  ce que disent les mdias, la consommation lectrique n'est plus un problme majeur.


J'aimerais beaucoup que vous nous expliquiez pourquoi.

Je ne suis pas un expert dans ce domaine mais il me semble que mme si on rduisait drastiquement la consommation lectrique et qu'on installait des panneaux solaires et des oliennes sur toute la plante, on ne pourrait toujours pas se passer de ressources limites et polluantes comme le ptrole et l'uranium donc  mon avis la consommation lectrique reste un problme majeur.

----------


## sinople

Peut tre parce que l'nergie grise et l'empreinte cologique due  un renouvellement annuel de la flotte de smartphone d'une entreprise est 1'000 fois suprieur  celle de la production d'lectricit.

Je tiens  prciser que mon chiffre n'est qu'une hypothse et que je ne dit pas que la production d'lectricit n'est pas un problme.

C'est pas une mauvaise chose de "bouffer  tous les rteliers" et d'conomiser le moindre watts dans l'cologie mais il faut surtout savoir mettre les priorits avant de compter la consommation de feuille de papier toilette par technicien dans un Datacenter.

----------


## TLeboucq

Bonjour,
on vient de finaliser un challenge de green coding international avec 430 tudiants et pro et effectivement faire attention  la manire de coder permet de faire des conomies de ressources et nergie au final. #gclchallenge
on peut aussi appeler cela efficience ou optimisation mais les gains sur l'IOT sont colossaux : + 400 fois entre les meilleures quipes et les moins bonnes. Ouais, on peut faire attention et rduire son impact  toutes les tapes (besoin, conception, dev, ...).
faites le challenge l'anne prochaine, vous verrez qu'il y a du gras, et qu'on peut appeler cela du Green.  ;)

----------


## pasunevraie18

Je vais attendre si elle mrite la peine d'tre lu parmi les oscars du prix NOBEL..  ::lol::

----------


## macslan

Le green IT ok mais vu ou tombe un certain nombre de matriel informatique c'est plus vraiment green

----------

